# Notebook cooling pad for Acer Aspire 5740



## bhtani (Sep 12, 2011)

I own an Acer Aspire 5740 laptop. I need a laptop cooler of suitable design. (price not to exceed 500INR). Will upload a pic if needed.

Also I must mention that it has no vent at the bottom side of the laptop. The air input vent is near the rear side of the touchpad and the air output vent is near the power input port. Nevertheless my lappy heats up when I play Assassin's creed or Fifa 10 or Battlefield Vietnam. (can't play later version of these on my lappy  )

Thanks in advance


----------



## thetechfreak (Sep 12, 2011)

Well, Laptop components are very durable. They can handle upto 100c

Check your Temp using this and post a pic of the results-
Real Temp - CPU temperature monitoring


----------



## pranav0091 (Sep 12, 2011)

i haven't seen a design for that kind of vent placement. If you are of the DIY type, you can buy a simple desktop PC fan for under 150 and place it near the input vent


----------



## bhtani (Sep 12, 2011)

@pranav0091 I am surely open to DIY stuff, can I get a suitable link? (I can also search around but only asking if u have 1 already in mind  )

Also here's my lappy's bottom view.. White circled areas are air i/p and o/p vents but this red circled area is my area of concern. In all lappies (that I have seen or worked with) this is a grilled structure and has provision for air flow..In my case u can clearly see, it is sealed. Is this an manufacturing error? or is it like this only?
blue colored area is not a vent, though there's a slight provision of air flow...


here's the link: Image - TinyPic - Free Image Hosting, Photo Sharing & Video Hosting    
 or    ht*tp:/*/tinypic.com/r/vmx1r*4/7
          [plz remove the *s]


----------



## smartyrohan12 (Sep 12, 2011)

Do u hav a acer aspire 5740 .?? do u mind if i ask u to do a review of it.. built quality , specs and all with pics..i was waiting for someone to come up with acer product..

n about the cooling pad .. Flipkart.com: Cooler Master Notepal X Lite: Cooling Pad ( my opinion)

Flipkart.com: Zebronics NC2000: Cooling Pad

Flipkart.com: Cooler Master Thermal Master Notpal TMC2: Cooling Pad

u can always build one for urself using desktop coolers..


----------



## bhtani (Sep 12, 2011)

"Do u hav a acer aspire 5740 .?? do u mind if i ask u to do a review of it.. built quality , specs and all with pics..i was waiting for someone to come up with acer product.."

@smartyrohan12, I bought this more than a year ago. pretty basic in today's standard. pics u can get on acer's website so I ma not bothering about that.
The build quality is decent, this is sturdy and has a number pad along with keypad. though I must admit the touchpad buttons are a bit of botheration coz it is built on a single slant (kind of see-saw)
also direction keys are way to small for gaming, so you HAVE to reconfigure them. Sound quality is good and sound level is a bit low IMHO.
The DVD+rw tend to get slow and u may want a lens cleaner to speed things up a bit.
 I am quite satisfied with it, though if I am to buy a new one now, I'd go to consumermate & do proper research. But lemme assure you, when I bought this, this was the best value for money product.
hope this helps..And about ur recommendations, I have already visited flipkart and the models u have specified are ALL for lappies who have vent UNDER the chasis. I need something which has a blower (provides air push) near the bottom end of the touchpad and an air sucker (NO PUN!) (pulls hot air out) near the power cord input.


----------



## smartyrohan12 (Sep 13, 2011)

ohk thanks for the review ..

.. most of the laptops cooling pads are like this only...and i guess the best option is build one for urself...its easy get some wooden planks desktop coolers usb extensions ..use plastic boards if u prefer ... and if u r inovative enough make liquid cooled laptop pad for u (i always wanted to make that..  )


----------

